

Lua Coroutines vs. Python Generators - davidhollander
http://lua-users.org/wiki/LuaCoroutinesVersusPythonGenerators

======
davidhollander
It seems Lua is the better choice for writing an asynchronous web micro-
framework. I spent a lot of time trying to write a super minimal WSGI website
in Python using nested generators and then realized I was wasting my time if I
couldn't yield back to the body content iterator from anywhere in the call
stack. uWSGI has an nginx plugin and support for Lua wsapi if anyone is
interested: <http://projects.unbit.it/uwsgi/wiki/Lua>

~~~
dalke
Would you be able to use Stackless Python instead?

